# Dying Bamboo



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 31, 2008)

Anyone know the best way to dye bamboo skewers?  Also what would be the best dye?  I thought about trying food coloring but not sure what ratio to use and what kinda of container to use to dye them in.

TIA


----------



## DocStram (Aug 31, 2008)

Whoaaaa  Rob  ..... at first I thought your bamboo was dying as in kicking the bucket.   I was trying to figure out what might be killing it off.  (Down here in the South, people grow bamboo in their back yards.)   Then I realized you meant "dyeing".   What a relief!


----------



## JohnU (Aug 31, 2008)

Ive never dyed skewers but I have dyed plenty of wood. I know there are lots of dyes out there others use, but I use rit dye and denatured alcohol.  As for the mixture, keep adding until you get the desired color.  I put my dyes is glass jars but recently I put a plastic cup full in my pressure tank with a couple blanks, over night and it worked just fine.


----------



## Skye (Aug 31, 2008)

I see something as thin as skewers bending, but have never tried it.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 31, 2008)

Rob , are you trying to dye individual skewers different colors then make a blank or are making the blank first then dyeing the whole blank one color ?


----------



## spitfire (Aug 31, 2008)

I use artisan dyes from CSUA to dye my bamboo turkey calls.


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 31, 2008)

I have used Trans tint mixed with Alcohol to dye skewers. it does a good job and the alcohols flashes off quick....


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 1, 2008)

Butch,
I was hoping to dye individually and then make a multi colored blank out of the pieces.


----------

